# Compressor trips overload protection switch



## Suggy

Hi all, after having problem with my compressor I came across this forum and hope you can help me out?

I have a Fiac Air Compressor which I believe to be an Airforce AF15/150.
On the tank it says Diamond Compressors Professional TH141501

I got the compressor new in October 2010. Recite says TH141501, Professional 3HP 9.9CFM 150L 1 Phase Compressor

The problem I am having is it trips the overload protection switch after around 48sec of use. I wait around 15sec and push the reset button and it runs again for around 48sec.
The motor is not getting hot and this happens in all-weather temperatures.

Hope this info can help you to help me?

Cheers

Ian


----------



## Suggy

Pic of Overload switch

















Pic of pump and motor









Pic of motor info plate









Pic of some thing inside the switch housing. Dont know if its relivant


----------



## 89yt12

Take the info off the switch and try replacing it with a new one. 

They can become weak sometimes

If you own an amp meter see what the amp draw on the motor is too, make sure its not over the 16 of the cut off switch

If it is, then it can be a sign you need a new motor for the pump


----------



## tractornut

I'm thinking it may need a new capacitor


----------



## 89yt12

tractornut said:


> I'm thinking it may need a new capacitor


 
DUH!!! Why didnt I think of that


----------



## Suggy

Thanks for the reply guys. Motor as been off and tested, was ok.
Capacitor was low on the readings, as now been replaced along with trip switch and now running ok. Total bill was £15.00

Result.

Ian


----------



## shanonmethod

Replace the main socket wires and switch.If switch make noise while on then immediate replace it.


----------

